# Quellmoos und Koi`s



## Silko-Werner (13. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich habe Koi`s in meinem Teich. Ist es ratsam __ Quellmoos zu pflanzen, ohne die Pflanzzone  vor Koi`s zu sichern?
 Wenn ja :
: In welche Pflanzzone?
: Wieviele Pflanzen?
Wenn nein:
:Welche Pflanzen für Koiteich verwenden?


----------



## MadDog (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hi Silko-Werner,
ich habe in meinem Teich Kois und Goldis. Ich habe letztes Frühjahr Quellmos in meinem Teich reingepackt und dieses ist wunderbar geworden. Ich habe es nicht gepflanzt sondern einfach nur in den Teich geschmissen und es verteilt.
Für meine Kois ist es kein Problem. Die liegen auf dem __ Moos, bzw. die jungen Kois verstecken sich darin. Ich habe auch festgestellt, das dieses Moos eine willkommene Überwinterungsmöglichkeit für __ Kröten und __ Frösche ist.

Gruß

Frank

P.S. Schau dir mal das Foto an - da siehst du mein Quellmoos


----------



## Silko-Werner (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hallo MadDog.
danke für Deine Antwort.Kannst Du mir noch verraten ob sich das Quellmoos stark vermehrt,  ob die Koi`s dieses abfressen und wie viel Pflanzen Du eingesetzt hast?


----------



## MadDog (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Das Quellmoos verbreitet sich bei mir im Teich langsam aber stetig. Es wird nicht von den Kois angefressen sondern dient als Versteck für die Jungfische, __ Kröten und __ Frösche.
Ich habe das Quellmoos einfach in den Teich geworfen und ein wenig verteilt. Das __ Moos wächst von alleine und braucht nicht eingepflanzt zu werden.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Koiwahn (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

 Frank.
Das Bild mit dem Quellmoos sieht echt super aus. In welcher Tiefe wächst das Quellmoos bei dir und auf was für einem Untergrund. Steine,  Folie oder Kies?


----------



## MadDog (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hi Peter, in diesem Bereich ist das Wasser ca. 60 cm tief. Das Quellmoos ist in diesem Bereich, im mittleren Bereich bis 1,20 m und im tiefen Bereich bis 1,80 m. Hier vermehrt es sich aber nicht so sehr wie im flachen Bereich. 
Der Name des Quellmoos ist Fontinalis. Soll sehr gut für Wasserfilterung und Sauerstoff sein. Bietet außerdem noch ein gutes Versteck für die Fische.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Limnos (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hi

Flutende Quellmoosbüschel von bis zu einem halben Meter Länge habe ich in der Isar an Rand bei rascher Strömung gesehen. Es war voller __ Flohkrebse. Man sollte es vielleicht in die Nähe einer Strömungsquelle pflanzen (mit etwas Bleiband). Bei mir im Teich(ungefiltert und ohne Strömung) ist es immer veralgt und zurückgegangen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Koiwahn (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

 Frank
Das Quellmoos würde sich gut in meinem  Seerosenbecken machen. Mal sehen wo ich welches bekomme, aber erst muss es mal Frühling werden. :beten1


----------



## guenter (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

ja Hallo,

das Quellmoos sieht schön aus. Aber was macht ihr wenn es sich sehr vermehrt?

Sagen wir, nicht mehr zu kontrollieren ist. (Die Geister die ich rief)


----------



## MadDog (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hallo Günter,
sicher, Quellmoos vermehrt sich wie andere Pflanzen genau so. Aber das Wachstum ist nicht so stark und das __ Moos wuchert auch nicht. 
Ich habe schon einige Portionen an Bekannte mit Gartenteich abgegeben, aber auch nur, weil diese Gefallen an dem Quellmoos gefunden haben.
Und wenn es wirklich wuchern sollte, das man es nicht bändigen kann, kann man das Moos jederzeit mittels Käscher rausfangen und anderen Teichfreunden günstig anbieten.
Schau mal ins Internet, da wird das Quellmoos angeboten für ca. 10,00 € zzgl. Versand. Das ist dann lediglich eine Handvoll. Bis sich das vermehrt und den Boden eines Teiches bedeckt - dauert es Jahre.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Zacky (20. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Frank und alle anderen Teich'ler,

habe deinen Beitrag und auch die anderen aus 2010 etc. schon gelesen. Nun möchte ich doch mal dazu ne' Frage stellen. Wie verhält sich das __ Quellmoos in Verbindung mit den Bodenabläufen? Ist es eher ratsam, da wo Quellmoos wachsen solle, eher ohne BA und dann wie von Wolfgang erwähnt, es in eine künstliche Strömung zu setzen!? Meine Gedanken sind nämlich die, wie und was passiert mit dem Schmutz der sich dort evtl. festsetzen könnte!? Wie hoch bzw. lang werden denn die Moosbüschel so in etwa? Das Quellmoos würde ich bei mir gerne in eine flachere Zone, so etwa 1m Tiefe, pflanzen wollen. Sollte ich hier dann doch schon Kies / Substrat verwenden und es dort vernünftig hinein drücken? Die Kieszone darunter evtl. mit Ausströmerrohren versehen, dass ich so gleich eine Strömung erzeugen und den Dreck nach oben heraus "spülen" kann?

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen, aber ich hoffe, ihr könnt mich verstehen und mir weiterhelfen.:beten1


----------



## Koiwahn (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

 Zacky
Die Fragen wollte ich Frank auch schon stellen, würden mich brennend interessieren.
Mal schauen ob er uns weiter helfen kann


----------



## Andi1104 (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hallo.

Ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren auch mal ein Büschel Quellmoos gekauft. Am Anfang ist es ja sehr schön gewachsen, hat auch wunderbar ausgesehen aber Wolfgang könnte mit der Strömung schon recht haben, weil bei mir hat sich der Dreck dann auch angesetzt. Das war aber dann auch egal weil die __ Graskarpfen ihren gefallen daran fanden und es ganz einfach aufgefressen haben.
Mit euren restlichen Fragen kann ich euch leider nicht weiter helfen.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Zacky (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hallo Andi(1104)....

so kommen wir aber auch Stück für Stück und Antwort für Antwort weiter. Supi und Danke erstmal


----------



## MadDog (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hallo Zacky und die Anderen Interessierten,

Bezüglich einem Bodenablauf: 
Ich selber habe keinen Bodenablauf im Teich, sondern benutze einen Teichsauger. Ich schiebe das __ Moos an die Seite und sauge den Bereich sauber. Das Moos läßt sich also jederzeit verschieben, da es nicht wurzelt.

Ich habe das Quellmoss nicht eingepflanzt in Kies oder Substrat sondern einfach auf der nackten Folie im Teich verteilt. Das Quelllmoos hat sich etwas verteilt über die Folie aber bei einer Strömung wird dieses aus diesem Bereich weggespült.

Über Schmutz oder Dreck im Quellmoos kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich das Moos erst gut 8 Monate im Teich habe. Aber wie ist es denn in der freien Natur? Wie wird da der Dreck entfernt?

Ich werde euch informieren, wie sich das Quellmoos weiterhin verhält.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hallo,

in Bächen kann Quellmoos ziemlich lang werden. Einzelne Wedel können ohne weiteres einen Meter lang werden. Im stehenden Gewässer hab ich so ein Wachstum noch nicht beobachtet, da bleiben Einzelpflanzen kurz, aber sie verbinden sich zu einer Art Teppich.


----------



## Koiwahn (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

 Frank und Werner 
Danke für die Info, das __ Moos muss ich haben.
Macht sich bestimmt gut in meinem Bachlauf.


----------



## Limnos (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hi

@ Frank:es denn in der freien Natur? Wie wird da der Dreck entfernt?

Teils gar nicht. Das Isar-Quellmoos war mehr gelbgrau als grün, was ihm aber anscheinen nichts ausmachte. Vielleicht lag in dem Mulm auch die Attraktivität für __ Flohkrebse. In sauberen Bächen ist es dunkelgrün.

MfG.
Wolfgang.


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Ich hab auch Quellmoos in meinem Teich.
Habe es mit Bindfaden an den Mittelablauf gebunden um ihn etwas zu Kaschieren. Es bleibt dort und ist für BA somit keine Gefahr.
Am Anfang wuchs es so gut wie in meinem AQ, dann setzte es sich etwas mit Algen zu. Einige Kleinlebewesen finden dort ein gutes Versteck.
Für Bachläufe und Bereiche mit guter Strömung eignet es seht gut, da sich dort weniger Algen ansiedeln.
Im Sommer kommen bei mir Büschel von __ Hornkraut mit Steinen beschwert in die Flachwasserzone. Das wächst noch schneller als Quellmoos und lässt sich gut ernten.
Noch besser sind nur Schwimmpflanzen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Limnos (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Hi

@ Jörg: Im Sommer kommen bei mir Büschel von __ Hornkraut mit Steinen beschwert in die Flachwasserzone.

Hornkraut einpflanzen oder mit Steinen beschweren hält nur kurze Zeit. Da Hornkraut prinzipiell wurzellos ist und in hartem Wasser auch spröde, wird es wohl bald abreißen und aufschwimmen. Als __ Bodendecker ist es ungeeignet. Lediglich im Winter sinkt es nach unten. Ein guter Bodendecker ist das Fischkraut (Groenlandia densa, früher Potamogeton densus). Leider ist es schwer zu bekommen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*



Limnos schrieb:


> __ Hornkraut einpflanzen oder mit Steinen beschweren hält nur kurze Zeit.


Wolfgang,
es wird mit Gummiringen an Steinen befestigt und schwimmt normalerweise nicht auf. Ein __ Bodendecker ist es nicht, wächst bei mir von 1m Tiefe schnell bis an die Oberfläche und kann dann dort Problemlos entsorgt werden.
Meine gut erzogenen Koi lassen es in Ruhe wachsen. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Quellmoos und Koi`s*

Ich habe heute in einem kleinen Tümpel der aufgrund der Trockenheit fast am austrocknen ist eine Hand voll einer Unterwasserpflanze entnommen die wohl Quellmoos ist.

Das ganze schaut so aus:

 


Der Tümpel war ein stehendes kleines Gewässer ohne Fischbesatz - nur __ Frösche. Das __ Moos hat weite Teile zwischen dem __ Schilf zugewachsen. Ich habe mir zur Pflanzenbestimmung eine Hand voll herausgenommen. Sollte sich feststellen das es sich dabei wirklich um Quellmoos handelt werde ich mir nochmal 4-5 Hand voll holen ehe es dort vielleicht vertrocknet sofern es weiter keinen Tropfen regnet.


----------

